# Dekoline carat 2, anyone tried it?



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone tried out this subsrate before? This was the first time I ever saw it. It looks like wannabe aquasoil. Is this just colored quartz sand? The brand is Aquatic Nature

http://www.floridadriftwood.com/subcatmfgprod.asp?0=242&1=280&2=1075


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It is simply small-grained gravel. Nothing special about it, except maybe the price!

Are you looking for black gravel? Doesn't Estes make it, though it is epoxy coated. Check out Big Als, they have their own brand of natural gravel.


----------

